

The McDonald's Fallacy - alvesjnr

Today we had an interesting discussion on the Brazillian Python mail list (if you can understand Portuguese language, check http://groups.google.com/group/python-brasil/msg/1cafd6cda3fcabb7).<p>The insteresting point said is: you can see programming langugae as gastronomy. What has more financial successfull nowaday: An sofisticated restaurant or an fast food company? But how about the consummer experience? It is not even possible to compare the experience and the pleasure of tasting a french food with some hambugers from a fast food company.<p>In software development the scenario is the same. We have each day more and more options to quick development, everething already done, jusp drag and drop components... but what about the taste? Is you software just another Mcdonald's franchising or do you prefere to have you own Sushi-bar, and live doing something that really gives you pleasure?
======
arkitaip
What do you mean by taste in a programming/business context? Software scales
and works in a way that restaurants don't. Gastronomy != running a food
business != programming != business.

Metaphoric thinking is dangerous.

------
w_t_payne
I happen to like fast food.

